# Battles in the East - A Tau RP



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

*The Battle for Vol’eng*

*RECRUITMENT CLOSED*

Greetings Shas’ui! You have been called upon as one of the Fire Caste to defend the Ethereal Aun’el Ti from the barbaric gue’la forces of the Ultramarines. Though your great empire and their staunch forces once stood united against the Tyranid swarms, they have now come to invade the marsh planet outpost of Vol’eng and reclaim it in the name of their primitive god emperor. You must not allow the Imperium of Man to stand in the way of your empire’s great expansion. As a Tau Fire Warrior of the Fal’shia Sept, it is your responsibility to ensure that this outpost remains in the hands of Aun’Ti and his infinite wisdom and it is your duty to protect the borders of Tau space and as such , protect the Tau’va, the Greater Good itself.

You have already witnessed the horror and bloodshed of open war and have served in several battles as a fierce Fire Warrior Shas‘la, supporting your Cadre’s powerful tanks and mighty battlesuits with significant firepower from your pulse rifle. You have been put through your trial by fire and have emerged unscarred by not unscathed, ready to pilot a battlesuit of your own. Though each battlesuit carries with it a different role and tactic in the field. You must think carefully which art of combat suits you best and pick your role accordingly.

*XV8 Crisis Battlesuit*
The iconic mainstay of any Tau assault cadre. It’s incredible agility and versatility have made it’s usage highly popular throughout the empire. It is built to adapt to any number of weapons systems. From flamers to plasma weaponry to missile pods, the XV8 can handle just about any combat situation effectively.

*XV88 Broadside Battlesuit*
A variant of the XV8 Crisis Battlesuit, the XV88 sacrifices it’s agility and mobility in place of one of the Tau Empire’s most powerful weapons, the Broadside Railguns. Functioning less as an assault trooper and more as a mobile artillery platform, the XV88 can mobilise and re-deploy with great efficiency, bringing it’s railguns to bare to deliver catastrophic firepower towards it’s enemies.

*XV25 Stealthsuit*
Far smaller than the XV8 Crisis or XV88 Broadside Battlesuits, the XV25 Stealthsuit comes equipped with a jet engine and cloaking mechanism, allowing the Shas’ui to creep about the battlefield unseen, ambushing enemies from the most unexpected locations. Whilst piloting a stealthsuit, a Shas’ui is disregarded from the battle plans and so his/her Shas’vre commander may choose to operate completely separately from the rest of the hunter cadre, employing his/her own tactics and methods of combat in place of the Commander’s.

Now that you have chosen your preferred field of combat, you must choose your weapons of war. XV8 Battlesuits may choose two weapons of their choice, XV88s may choose to twin-link a weapon of their choice. They are also granted access to the Twin-linked Smart Missile System and come with Broadside Railguns as standard. XV25s may only select one weapons system.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Weapon Options:*
Burst Cannon - _A four-barrelled weapon capable for firing upon enemy infantry in rapid succession_

Flamer - _A flamethrower weapon capable of scorching a wave of foes at short range_

Fusion Blaster - _A weapon that delivers a high-output ion blast at close range to penetrate even the thickest of armour as if it were nothing._

Missile Pods - _A weapons system capable of firing three medium calibre missiles at targets from a great distance, inflicting decent damage on light tanks and scouting vehicles as well as larger ground troops._

Plasma Rifle - _A long-range rifle and a favourite of many battlesuit pilots. The plasma rifle sacrifices damage for safety and does not overheat after use._

Smart Missile System - _*(XV88 Broadside Battlesuit Only)* A weapon system commonly employed by Broadside Battlesuit squads. It is capable of firing six missiles, each of which are guided to their target through an advance, complex AI system making them practically self-sufficient._

Broadside Railguns - _*(XV88 Broadside Battlesuit Only)* Weapons designed for the employment of heavy battlesuits. The railgun has come to be feared among practically all races as a weapon unmatched in it’s strength. Using electro-magnetically propelled pulse-ion ammunition, this railgun can fire it’s way through soldier, tank and fortress alike, disintegrating anything in it’s path. The Broadside Battlesuit must remain entrenched in an affixed position to be able to fire these weapons._

Now that you are equipped…prepare, for the Battle of Vol’eng is about to begin!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H’okay guys, since this is my first ever RP, I thought I’d keep it small scale though bare in mind there will be a fair amount of NPCs around you which you can interact with. I myself will be GMing the game, taking the role of the enemy marines and the Tau shas’o and narrating the game as it progresses. 

Also! Bare in mind that I want to keep the team fairly balanced. A squad of six Broadsides isn’t going to work too well. Make sure to have a look at what other people are doing before you choose on your roll!

So please, follow the template here and let me see some promising applicants below ;D

*Username:* _Your username on Heresy-Online_

*Character Name:* _Your Shas’ui’s name (If you’re unsure on how to name a Tau, be sure to read up on them on Lexicanum.com. As a quick ‘how to’ though, a Tau’s full name is his/her rank, followed by his/her sept, followed by his/her actual name (which itself usually means something in the Imperial dialect). For instance, your character’s name may be Shas’ui Fal’shia Lazeng. This would roughly translate to something like ‘Fire Veteran Wisehand of Fal’shia’ (The Tau lexicon is still very rough on a lot of words). However, Tau usually abbreviate their names to either just be their rank and name)._

*Age:* _As a Shas’ui, you are likely to be very young. Tau would age roughly at the same pace as an Imperial Man so I expect your age to be roughly about 25-35._

*Gender:* _Your character’s gender. Bare in mind that the Tau do not discriminate sexually and both male and female members of the Fire Caste are given equal respect and promise in the battlefield._

*Battlesuit*: _The battlesuit you operate, as chosen from the three above you._

*Weaponry*: _The weaponry you have chosen to equip, as chosen from the list above you. As an XV8 Battlesuit, you may select any two of the weapons from the list except the ones indicated otherwise. Alternatively, you may wish to twin-link two of the weapons systems, baring one on each arm. XV88 Broadsides have no choice by to twin-link their weaponry and cannot select two individual weapons. They also come with the ‘Broadside Railguns’ by default. XV25s can only equip one weapon option. _

*Appearance:* _Your Fire Warrior’s appearance. This can be both the physical appearance of the Tau himself/herself and the appearance of his/her battlesuit._

*Biography & History:* _A brief history of your Tau Fire Warrior, including battles he/she has been in. Bare in mind that as a Shas’ui, you are a veteran and will already have seen a small share of open warfare as a Fire Warrior or Pathfinder in either an invading cadre or a homeland guard. Also includable here is a rough summery of your Tau’s personality and traits. It might be worth remembering that your Fire Warrior is from Fal’shia, who are commonly regarded as being ingenious problem-solvers and great inventors and so you may wish to incorporate this sort of idea in to your character. It is also worth noting that the Fal’shia Sept was involved in the Kaurava campaign (During Dawn of War: Soulstorm)._

*CURRENT FIRE WARRIORS:*
- *dragonkingofthestars*
Name: Shash'Ui Fal’shia Shiven Uqua / Ui'Shiven (Veteran Cuttingblade)
Battlesuit: XV8 Crisis Battlesuit
Weapons: Burst Cannon / Fusion Blaster
Wargear: N/A

- *DasOmen*
Name: Gue'Vesa'Ui Fal’shia Run'al che lel / Ui'Run'al (Human Veteran Hidden Lightning)
Battlesuit: XV32 Shas'gui'vesa Stealthsuit (Prototype)
Weapons: Burst Cannon
Wargear: N/A

- *Karak the Unfaithful*
Name: Shas'ui Fal'shia Or'es / Ui'Or'es (Veteran Powerful)
Battlesuit: XV88 Broadside Battlesuit
Weapons: Twin-linked Smart Missle System / Twin-linked Broadside Railguns
Wargear: N/A

- *Jackinator*
Name: Shas'ui Fal'shia Me'yen / Ui'Me'yen (Veteran Unforeseen)
Battlesuit: XV25 Stealthsuit
Weapons: Fusion Blaster
Wargear: N/A

- *Santaire*
Name: Shas'ui Fal'shia Kunas Ka / Ui'Kunas (Veteran Agile Strike)
Battlesuit: X8 Crisis Battlesuit
Weapons: Plasma Rifle / Missle Pod
Wargear: N/A

- *DestroyerHive*
Name: Shas'Ui By'rell M'yrr / Ui'By'rell (Veteran Beautiful Killer)
Battlesuit: X8 Crisis Battlesuit
Weapons: Flamer / Burst Cannon
Wargear: N/A


H’okay now. Partly inspired by DasOmen’s throne system in his Death Watch Pre-emptive Strike RP and partly inspired by Dawn of War: Dark Crusade and Dawn of War: Soulstorm’s Wargear section, I am awarding each player a piece of Wargear after each major update. These will be improvements and support systems for your Battlesuits which I am sure many of you are familiar with. So without further ado, here is the Wargear section! *You will need to refer back to this section after every major update in the action thread.*

---Wargear---
_In addition to a battlesuit’s weapons systems, they may also equip *2 external supports systems, any number of hardwire systems* and may deploy up to *2 drones*._

Advanced Stabilization System - _*[Hardwired]* An internally installed battlesuit upgrade which dramatically improves it’s stability when firing high-calibre weapons with a strong recoil. It also allows the battlesuit to recover from disorientation due to enemy firepower or terrain difficulties much faster._

Blacksun Filter - _*[Hardwired]* An internally installed battlesuit upgrade which drastically improves it’s night vision, allowing near perfect visuals even in a practically pitch black environment._

Drone Controller: Gun Drone - _*[Hardwired/Drone]* Grants the battlesuit control of a Gun Drone, a powerful Earth Caste mobile assistance device equipped with hover technology and armed with two Pulse Carbines, capable of offering heavy oppressive fire-support for the Battlesuit._

Drone Controller: Marker Drone - _*[Hardwired/Drone*] Grants the battlesuit control of a Marker Drone which comes equipped with an advanced Markerlight system and a Targeting Array which are networked directly to the Battlesuit’s internal HUD, drastically improving it’s ability to fire with precision._

Drone Controller: Shield Drone - _*[Hardwired/Drone]* Grants the battlesuit control of a Shield Drone, an unarmed device that is equipped with a Shield Generator system, protecting the battlesuit against attacks that would normally penetrate the battlesuit’s chassis and destroy the machine internally. _

Ejection System - _*[Hardwired]* Allows the Shas’ui to eject themselves from their battlesuit in a dire circumstance, allowing them to survive a fatal attack with the sacrifice of losing their battlesuit. They will then remain on the field with naught but a Plasma Pistol until the next major update. (Your Shas’ui will be given a new battlesuit after the current section of the game with the same equipment as before. However, you will not be allowed to select an item of Wargear this turn.)_

Iridium Armor - _*[External System]* A powerful but heavy armour upgrade. At the sacrifice of much of it’s agility and dexterity, a battlesuit may upgrade it’s external armour with Iridium plates, significantly increasing it’s defence against most weapons fire. _

Multi-tracker - _*[External System]* A device fitted to the exterior of the battlesuit, it allows the Shas’ui to lock on to several moving targets at once at great speed, increasing it’s ability to combat multiple foes in a high-speed environment. _

Shield Generator - _*[External System]* A device commonly mounted to the arm of a battlesuit. The Shield Generator produces a force field around the user, protecting him or her from penetrating shots that would normally inflict significant damage to the battlesuit’s chassis._

Stimulant Injector - _*[Hardwired]* An internally installed intravenous system that activates when the shas’ui pilot’s vital statistics fall below a certain level. The Stimulant Injector pumps a high quantity of powerful stimulants through the Fire Warrior’s body, allowing them to ignore the severe pain they are in long enough to either retreat or finish their foe off before they fall unconscious._

Target Lock - _*[External System]* The Target Lock is a system that can be fitted externally to a battlesuit, allowing the user to fire their weapons in techniques and patterns that would otherwise be far too complex._

Vectored Retro-Thrusters - _*[External System]* An advanced thruster stabilisation system that allows the battlesuit to manoeuvre far more freely, making backward and horizontal jet-pack bursts far easier and more effective._

Any questions? Just ask...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Im game, 

Username: Dagonkingofthestars.

Character Name: Shash'Ui Fal’shia Shiven Uqua (Cutting blade)
Age: 27

Gender: Male
Battlesuit:XV8 Crisis Battlesuit
Weapon load out: Burst Cannon Left arm, Fushion blaster right.

Appearance: were it not for his hair Ui' Shiven Uqua would be fairly nondescript. light blue skin, black eyes, his hair though has turned firey orenge (a color i don't think tau can do) do to his time fighting choas, the earth cast did a DNA exam on him and still do not know why its that collor.

his battle suit has a number of scars and ingraveings on it from the fangs and claws of Tyranids and he bares them as badges of honor, save those which effect the ingerity of the suits armor thsese are replaced.

Biography & History: Ui' Shiven Uqua is a hot head fire cast member. the marks on his battle suit are proof enough. He was part of the forces that held the line during the battle of Trenda agaisnt the swarm of trynids. there the Tau force fought along side a chapter of space marines called the Ultramarines. The Depth of there entrenchments allowed the Firewarriors to strike, fall back and repeat, keeping the Tyranids tightly clustered for both artlary of the Warriors and the bombing runs of the air caste.

the battle ground the Tyranids back in a endless tide of tau ammuntion and steel treads of Iron warrior metal. senseing defeat, and wishing to conserve Biomass the Tyranids quit the feild and retreated.

The Tau persued them, but the Ultramarines did not, Ui' Shiven Uqua was sent to ask them why, they had moved forward true, but only to a old factory that, unkown to the tau, dated to the dark age of technolgy. the "Ultramarines" were getting what they wanted, and nothing would stop them.

the hail of gunfire that greeted the tau envoys and fire caste escorts were a shock Ui' Shiven Uqua fell back with the survivers and a froce was drawn up to kill the Iron warriors. 

At midnight they stuck. In the after math a hail of persison guided muntions the tau advanced guns chattering blue flames upon the Ultramarines whos mere boltguns could not respond, the tau advanced, fell back like the tide, then stuck from a unexpected quarter. from the rear battle suits, Ui' Shiven Uqua among them, lept the walls and entered the factory.

The Alpha Legion had taken many tau during the fighting, there bodys lay upon the walls and floor. the battles suits moved though the open factory, till a choas sorcerore responeded. the room exploaded with light and warning lights screamed across there systems, Choas deamons were here. 

Unkown to the Tau the Ultramairnes, were the Alpha Legion with bright blue armor they had been fooled like imperal commanders before.

the hours were filled by Horrors of Tzeentch as evasive as shadow throwing warp fire upon them, the battle suits were cut apart slowly. They had to retreted and they did, but as they left the deamons followed them into the moon light and this time they had nowere to hid.

Burstcannons blazeing the battle suits responed to them there bodys piled up, only to fade away. then the Alpha Legion faded, a choas rift was opened and they escaped with whatever they wanted, the Tyarnids were defeated, but the Ultramarines to the Tau were a mistery. and when Ui' Shiven Uqua left his suit, he found his hair a unexplicable collor.

They figured out they had been fooled by a marine who was injuryed not dead from a pulse round to the chest, the Tau had been fooled once and they wound not be fooled again.

After three weeks in rehab as the earth caste tryed to find out what the heck was with his hair, Ui' Shiven Uqua was released back into active duity, his assiment was to the garrisan of Vol’eng and here he is to defend the planet.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Good profile dragonking.

If I may point out a few discrepancies though.
The Tau may have no presence in the warp but they are not foolish.
Though it could have been possible to side with the Iron Hands chapter against the Tyranid swarm, there is no way they would have fought alongside Iron Warriors.
The Tau refuse to ally themselves with any race that is incapable of aligning it's ways with the Greater Good. Examples of these are Tyranids, Orks and of course beasts and legions of Chaos. May I be please be request you amend your backstory regarding this?
Perhaps they could have fought the Tyranids with another chapter and the Iron Warriors could have been lying in wait?

Other than that, I'm happy with what I see =)

Oh also, I made a mistake (which I have now rectified) regarding a Shas'ui's age. I think more realistically, a Shas'ui would be between 25-35.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I thought the Tau would not know, its not like the Imperium gives out factsheets of whos chaos and whos not, I'll fix it.

Edit:after i beat my brother at COHEF


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

*Username:* _Your username on Heresy-Online_

*Character Name:* _Gue'Vesa'Ui_ Fal’shia *Run'al **che lel* (Hidden Lightning)

*Age:* _27_

*Gender:* Male

*Battlesuit*:XV 25

*Weaponry*: _Burst Cannon_

*Appearance:* like most stealth suits, Run'al Che lel's is painted black, unlike most stealth suits, his suit also sports a zebra stripe patten. the solid points on his armor are a dark night sky black, while the cloth and body suit sports the zebra pattern. a bonding knife is placed on his lower back right near his hip to be used as a auxellery weapon in times of need. underneath the armor, Run'al Che lel is of light skin, making some people belive he never sees the light of day. he has a fairly slim head and a slinder frame to boot. his face is a tad angular though not remarkable when humans are concerned. his full head of hair is pulled back into a small pony tail when his helm is off to keep it neat and tidy. 

*Biography & History:* Run'al Che lel_ had the dignity of being born into a Gue'vesa family, his mother and farther both in the earth cast helping in the technological center. his farther being one of the people working on Project Hazard, a new battle suit for the tau empire. with both his his parents working on the XV9 project, _Run'al Che lel had a great opportunity to learn a good deal about the technology of the tau empire. ever since he was but a child of five, he has been there at the technology center with his parents, always showing a deep interest in their work. however when his time came, and the right of passage into a cast was at hand, his parents expressed a open fear that he may be selected by the fire cast, a fear that was soon realized. 

as Run'al Che lel was selected to be one of the Gue'vesa auxelleries, his parents offered up a protest to the tau, but were quieted by their own son before the paperwork even went through, oddly enough, the tau understood the worries of the human parents and granted his change to another cast, but the boy's decision stuck, and soon he went through the training of the rest of the fire cast. training that to this day, he remembers in his dreams. he remembers his faults, while they remember his deeds. 

during training Run'al Che lel's platoon hit a snag with kroot intagration. the kroot hounds had gone bursurk and threatend the safety and lives of the entire platoon. the acident in itself cost 24 tau their lives, and Run'al Che lel blames himself for each one, not that anyone holds him responceable for them, the sharper having taken responcibility for the deaths then and there. the intagration had cost many their lives, but his actions got him noticed and recomended for the stealth suits, a recomendation that at first he denied, instead fighting as a simple fire warrior amongst his brothers for five years in a campaign against necrons. 

the necron campaign was a sucess, if only barely. the casualties were high, and the Etherial that had led them had been lost to the undead hordes. after the five years of fighting, Run'al Che lel went through his second trial by fire, but was surprised to see his new Shas'O there with a empty XV25. this trial by fire pitted him in arena combat that took him the better part of a entire week of fighting to complete, but after it was done, he didn't have much of a choice in the matter of what he was to be, that choice wasn't his to make.

his next campagn pitted him against orks and a company of imperial guard backed by the dreaded sisters of battle. he did not enjoy this campagn, fighting against humans who did not accacpt the greater good troubled him to no end, but the Shas'O got ample practice utalizing Run'al Che lel's particular skills during it.

years passed and Run'al Che lel proceeded to his next trial by fire,it went by without a hitch, but now there was a new problem, namely space marines.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Username: Karak the Unfaithful

Character name: Shas'ui Fal'shia Or'es (powerful)

Age: 25

Gender: Male

Battlesuit: XV88 Broadside battlesuit

Weaponry: twin-linked railguns and twin linked smart missile system. Ejection system, multi-tracker, shield generator

Apperence: Or'es looks like any ordinary shas but is quite grubby from spending alot of time in his battlesuit, which he loves, and although he bears only a few scars his XV88 bears many. Part of the armour is slightly newer that the rest showing it had to be replaced at some point, as well as many marks of combat.

Bio: Or'es is shas'ui who loves a joke and a battle, he is an explosives and heavy weapon expert. He doesn't mind doing the hard jobs of blowing up enemy forification and tanks, although he does have a lot of ambition and dreams of becoming a shas'vre.

before taking up his XV88 Or'es was in a pathfinder squad specialising in sabotage operations, taking many risks to complete his operations, mostly against orks.

(I'll expand this later, don't have time right now...)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Fixed it the only way i could think with out redoing the whole thing. if you,, dang can't type this with out sounding snotty, if you don't like it then I'll change it.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Shas'ui Fal'shia Me'yen (Unforeseen)

Age: 24

Gender: Female

Battlesuit: XV25 (would it be possible for me to use the XV15 instead?)

Weaponry: Fusion Blaster

Appearance: Me'yen is average height, but slim and willowy, her slim form hiding an iron hard resolve and terrifying anger. Her eyes are dark and her skin is paler than that of most tau.

History: Me'yen excels in disruption tactics, deploying with other battlesuits behind enemy lines and eliminating supplies, reinforcements and command points. It was this ability which earned her current rank, she once operated in much the same role, only as a member of a pathfinder squad. Markerlighting targets for seeker missiles to dispatch, she proved to have a deadly eye for important targets and a skill at ending vehicles usefulness swiftly. In addition she was found to have an aptitude for stealth, easily infiltrating the enemies backfield with her fellow pathfinders. The addition of a stealth suit and fusion blaster only augmented this ability, she was now able to down tanks by herself with ease, her eye for weakspots increasing the fusion blasters effectiveness immensely.

She has a particular dislike for the Imperium since the loss of her pathfinder team, her bond brothers and sisters, in a war against the Imperium her and her squad were unleashed upon the supply lines of the Imperial Guard, they wrought havoc, but their success proved their downfall. Grown proud of their abilities and success they attacked a supply convoy, discovering too late that it was a mere decoy, a trap to draw them out into the open where hellhounds and bane wolves made short work of them. Wounded, she survived, struggling back through Imperial Guard lines to rejoin her forces, shortly afterwards she became a stealth suit pilot.

She has fought Space Marines and other forces of the Imperium before, and her techniques for removing problems remain the same. She weakens her enemies and then the cadre eliminates them. She sees that any target, properly weakened will fall, and a few carefully placed shots can effect the same result upon even the mightiest army.

That ok? Oh and Karak, the wargear is to be rewarded by him, it's not something you get to choose right away I think


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Dragonking, that's fine! =) I'll add you to the list.

DasOmen, I hate to nitpick but Tau do not allow Gue'vesa in their battlesuits and the 'caste system' is a Tau only aspect. Each caste isn't just a social segrigation but actually a biological breeding system. You'll notice, if you look at Tau artwork, that each of the Caste's physiology is significantly different. 

The empire's alien auxiliaries, such as the Humans and the Kroot, are very much left to the devices and cultures they had practised before their induction into Tau society so long as they did not contravene with the teachings of the Greater Good so you would still find Gue'vesa Humans with names like Robert and David and Bjorn. The Tau may not be xenophobic but they are certainly not unconditionally trusting. They would not allow Gue'vesa to use their battlesuits...

HOWEVER!

Since we're talking about the Fal'shia Sept here, who are renowned for adaptability and forward-thinking motives, I am allowing you a new battlesuit design. 
Though it has the same capabilities and wargear options as the XV25 Stealthsuit, the XV32 Shas'gue'vesa Stealthsuit prototype has been adapted for usage by Human soldiers.
NOTE: This is a one off and if I do run any more Tau roleplaying threads in the future, I'd ask to be mindful of this 

Karak, your profile's fine. I'll add you to the list =)
Glad to see someone fielding a Broadside too, was worried no one'd pick one of them.
However, Jackinator is right. I'll be awarding Wargear as the mission progresses as apose to you selecting it from the off.

Jackinator, your profile's good too =) To answer your question, you'll be better off in an XV25. The XV15 is far too small to cope with the weight, recoil and power-usage of the Fusion Blaster as well as various other pieces of wargear.

This is looking promising so far! I'd like to see some more XV8s though


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

This okay?

Name: Shas'ui Fal'shia Kunas Ka (Agile Strike)

Age: 29

Battlesuit: XV8 Crisis Battlesuit

Weaponry: Plasma rifle and Missile pod

Appearance: Kunas would be unremarkable in every way for he is not unique in looks were it not for the scar that runs from his forehead to his cheekbone. It is an ugly wound, taken in a battle against the Imperium when he was a fire warrior. He is slim but possesses a wiry strength. Dark eyes hide a scarred soul that is capble of doing horrifying things. He carries a bonding knife strapped to his hip.

His battle suit is the same colours as those of his sept with one difference, he has a black shoulder plate and helmet. His battle suit is fairly cut down, modified to grant him extra agility and speed when in battle. His Missile pod is mounted on his left shoulder and his Plasma rifle on his right arm.

History: Kunas was born into the Fire Caste. His parents were both warriors and they raised him to follow in their footsteps. As soon as he came of age he was enlisted in the Fire Caste and became a Shas'Saal (cadet). After he passed his training he beame a Fire Warrior.

His mother and father died 5 years later in a battle against the orks under Commander Farsight, an ork plane had dropped a bom on their position and the resulting shrapnel tore them and their squad to pieces. Kunas did not weep for his parents had died for the greater good.

He took his disfiguring scar less than 5 months later. His position had been stormed by Imperial guardsmen and he had fought back. One of the guardsmen had drawn a knife and slashed at him, cutting his deeply but at the same time Kunas shot the man in the stomach with his pulse rifle. His squad had recovered their wits by then and formed a firing line, massacring the remaining guardsmen. One of them rushed him to a medic who insisted he had to stay off the front line, Kunas had protested at this but been beaten down by the veteran.

His soul was scarred during a battle with the tyranids. He watched his squad die, alongside 2 more fire teams and a squadron of battle suits. All crushed as if they were nothing, as if all their brave deeds had been mere trivialities. He was elevated to the rank of Shas'ui and became a battle suit pilot after that battle but he remained scarred.

He gained his name during a battle where he had dodged a missile before firing a plasma beam that vaporised the gunner's head.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Not bad at all Santaire. Good move in having your character named after one of his heroic deeds.

ALSO, A note I failed to mention earlier (and you've been fairly good to avoid). All of your character's parents would've been Fire Caste members also. It is strictly forbidden in Tau society for members of different castes to mate.

Anyway, just one more player and I'll begin writing up the action thread.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i apologize for my errors.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Username: DestroyerHive

Character Name: Shas'Ui By'rell M'yrr (Beautiful Killer)

Age: 20

Gender: Female

Battlesuit: XV8 Crisis Battlesuit

Weaponry: Flamer and Burst Cannon

Appearance: By'rell is an attractive young female Shas'ui. Her battlesuit is an older model, as she prefers their bulky, resilient chassis, instead of the newer model, designed for better speed and higher manoeverability.

Biography & History: By'rell is a very sexy, young Firewarrior, who is coveted by many male Shas'uis and loathed by many of the females. She became a Shas'ui young and early, because time after time again she never ceased to impress her instructors at the training camps. She prefers the use of close-ranged weaponry, as she never understood the thrill of defeating enemies before they even got the chance to react. She loves jumping in close to the enemy, and unleashing a spray of fire from her Flamer, and going full-auto on her rapid-firing burst cannon. Many times has she saved the lives of her team, taking the fight to the Tyranid swarms before they reached her them first.
In By'rell's meantime, she prefers to hang out with her fellow Firewarriors, reminicing about battles over a hot drink. She also enjoys her time on the training grounds, learning how to better her skills in the loathed art of close combat, although she still prefers the safe and sure way.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll reserve the last spot for you..

And why do I remind you of your first GM experience? XD


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> And why do I remind you of your first GM experience? XD


Because of your extensive intro and character creation . You can look up _From the Trees..._ if you want .


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

You've not seem my action post yet, it's pretty large! XD I honestly don't think the rest of my RPs are going to be THIS intricate.
Alot of the detail I added because I understood not many people really knew that much about the Tau Empire and so added alot of description mostly to avoid confusion and prevent fluff mistakes.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, I edited the second to last post with my profile . Will check on the Action thread now.

Edit: I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm writing it on MS Word at the moment. It'll be finished and up soon though =)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, okay then. I was a little mislead with a previous post :laugh:. Good to know I'm not late .


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Not bad DestroyerHive, still not sitting well with the idea of her training in close combat but I guess it's something she could take up as a passtime.

Anyway, the action thread'll be up either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Excellent! going to look now.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

hahahahahahahahaha! double post!

Came find the action...


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

The action thread is now up!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=959306#post959306


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

were the crud did you get that map?

edit: i am unsure what to do, whats my guy doing, are we in the feild fighting, or are we before chatting in a mess hall?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i put mine in the vehicle bay along with the battlesuits.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

You're twenty miles out from Por'hano, getting ready for the invading Ultramarines. Read the Shas'el's message! ;D

Basically it's your character's introductions. Bare in mind I've teamed you all up. This could be the first time you've fought together as a team, or perhaps you've been in the same squad since you were Shas'saal? Get the idle banter out the way now before you get blue fists and boltgun bullets to the face, basically put 

And dragonking, those maps were a combination of Campaign Cartographer 3 with the Cosmographer expansion, Dawn of War: Dark Crusade with the Firestorm Over Kronus mod and Microsoft paint 

Does it look tacky? D=


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

What's the NPC battlesuit team like? Are they full of themsleves or will they actually value my, dragonkingofthestars' and Destroyerhive's support?


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Chances are they'll value your help. The Fal'shia Sept would likely understand the need for co-operation and supporting each other. That said, it's entirely up to you. The only characters I have complete control over are Shas'el Folving, Shas'o Kauyon, Aun'el Ti and the Ultramarines Captain whom I am yet to name. Other than that the NPC battlesuits, Kroot, Fire Warriors and Hammerheads are essentially at your disposal when writing. Bare in mind though that you cannot actually command them in-character to do things.

My advice is to best treat those that aren't that important to you as background characters for the most part.

Just waiting on your post now Santaire then I'll post up the first minor update. There's no rush though, I'd rather have quality over speed in my RPs! =)


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Posted now


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

I must apologise profusely for my lack of activity this week. In addition to my personal life being a bit turbulent at the moment, I just this week suffered and celebrated my 21st birthday so I have been incapacitated or just busy these past few days.

Rest assured though, I will be posting up the update as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I must apologise profusely for my lack of activity this week. In addition to my personal life being a bit turbulent at the moment, I just this week suffered and celebrated my 21st birthday so I have been incapacitated or just busy these past few days.
> 
> Rest assured though, I will be posting up the update as soon as I possibly can.


Happy 21st :drinks:


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Uch! I've written myself in to a hole! ;_;
I have no idea how the hell I'm going to manage having a major named fluff character in this battle. The Ultramarines 3rd Company would no doubt be lead by their captain and I have no idea how to incorporate Captain Mikael Fabian, Master of the Arsenal in to this RP ;_;
Uch, god damnit it -.-


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

as far as i know the third company comand has only had his name given you can make him have any persnality you want as long as he has a name.

also you could say this takes place before he came to be captain of the third company so ahve some one else be te superem ultramarine commander


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Saw the update, erm, what do we actually do?


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Space Marines are shooting at you.
You've got a gun on one arm and a gun on the other.
Shoot the buggers!

Any questions?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Alistor said:


> Space Marines are shooting at you.
> You've got a gun on one arm and a gun on the other.
> Shoot the buggers!
> 
> Any questions?


sounds good


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

No complaints here. :laugh:

Is that post okay?


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

It's fine Santaire, be careful you don't pop EVERY enemy though but the Battlesuits and other Tau forces are yours to use as you wish.

Just waiting for everyone else now, hope not everyone's gone off it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

PM them if they don't post, and yes Santaire: your only in a crisis battlesuit, not a titan


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, I haven't killed everything, thought I'd leave the big tanks for you and the stealthsuits can just sit around and look pretty. :laugh:

Edit: No offence Jackinator and Dasomen.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> PM them if they don't post, and yes Santaire: your only in a crisis battlesuit, not a titan


It is not your position to reprimand other members of the RP Karak, especially not when the GM already has


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Steady on Jack ...but he is right Karak, I have given this some thought so don't worry ;D

And Santaire, if you read the mission log I left the tank-popping to the Broadsides and Hammerheads.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I was joking.

And anyway I didn't get any tanks did I


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Well no. As I said, treat them just as allied NPCs. "A Hammerhead shot this" is fine or anything of such nature.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, you said the battlesuit teams would be working together and you said the NPC's were designed to go after things like dreadnoughts, I was improvising using the information you gave us. Anyway, I didn't post them actually blowing up the dreadnought, I just asked them to take it down.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Well by golly, you're right!


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Bah. I'm afraid to say my access to the computer is somewhat cut of late. This is actually our whole family's computer and both my mum and my brother have taken to using it during to the day. My job requires me to be up early in the morning at the moment so I don't get much night use either =(

But bare with me folks, the update'll be soon, I promise!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Alistor said:


> Bah. I'm afraid to say my access to the computer is somewhat cut of late. This is actually our whole family's computer and both my mum and my brother have taken to using it during to the day. My job requires me to be up early in the morning at the moment so I don't get much night use either =(
> 
> But bare with me folks, the update'll be soon, I promise!


it better be! :threaten:

(lol)


----------

